# Fear the beard!



## Jim

I decided to let loose and grow this thing for as long as I can stand it.



This is about 5 weeks worth of growth. I'm going duck dynasty baby!

Oh and I am bald by choice!

Anyone else growing one?


----------



## BassAddict

Im right there with you Jimmy, ill post pictures when its a respectable man beard, right now its trimmed to yuppie growth.......


----------



## fool4fish1226

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340138#p340138 said:


> Jim » Today, 14:19[/url]"]I decided to let loose and grow this thing for as along as I can stand it.
> 
> 
> This is about 5 weeks worth of growth. I'm going duck dynasty baby!
> 
> Oh and I am bald by choice!
> 
> Anyone else growing one?



BALD BY CHOICE :-k :LOL22:


----------



## rscottp

Got the gray beard going pretty good.


----------



## Jim

rscottp :beer:

From the Vineyard? Nice! My parents have a place in south yarmouth. We must fish this summer at some point!


----------



## rscottp

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340157#p340157 said:


> Jim » 29 Jan 2014, 17:14[/url]"]rscottp :beer:
> 
> From the Vineyard? Nice! My parents have a place in south yarmouth. We must fish this summer at some point!



Have lived here since 89' not a real islander. Would love to fish with a fellow tin boater this summer!


----------



## panFried

Man I already shaved mine off after deer season. I found a pic of my my hunting buddy and I in the double-up.


----------



## Snowshoe

I trim mine once a year.


----------



## bassfisherjk58

I'm with ya,had one for years.


----------



## crazymanme2

You guys have a long ways to go :lol:


----------



## Jim

Is that you really? :beer:


----------



## crazymanme2

Afraid so  

Here's one of me in the swamp (not in a tin  )


----------



## Jim

Update as of this AM. Me and Steven at basketball games.


----------



## lovedr79

Eveverytime I try my wife gets mad. But I do rock the stache


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

This is last year's. This year's looks the same.


----------



## Jim

Latest and greatest!


----------



## Bugpac

Do I see a few grays in that thing?


----------



## Jim

Bugpac said:


> Do I see a few grays in that thing?



Few?

Many! But I refuse to do the paint/comb thing. lol!


----------



## Bugpac

Ya me to. I have several. Im not doing any painr comb either....


----------



## DrNip

One days growth, lol.


----------



## Jim

:LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

My yuppie growth is coming in nicely, soon it will be a mighty hobo beard!


----------



## Jim

Captain caveman!



2/14/14


----------



## BigTerp

Nice Jim!! I typically grow mine out each winter for duck season. This was about as good as it got. It was a little cold on the river this morning though!!


----------



## Jim

Wife says I'm starting to look Like an Amish terrorist? Should I be insulted?




2/19/14


----------



## Bugpac

Amish Mafia. To funny... lol


----------



## gillhunter

Is that a pipe bomb behind your right shoulder :LOL2:


----------



## Snowshoe

I guess mine would have cost me a million after looking at this. https://nypost.com/2014/02/25/hipster-wannabes-forking-over-thousands-for-facial-hair-transplants/


----------



## Riflehunter

Last years beard. 6 months of growth. Wish I would have kept going


----------



## SumDumGuy

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342870#p342870 said:


> Snowshoe » 25 Feb 2014, 16:47[/url]"]I guess mine would have cost me a million after looking at this. https://nypost.com/2014/02/25/hipster-wannabes-forking-over-thousands-for-facial-hair-transplants/


----------



## longshot

I'm about 2 1/2 weeks into it I will post pics when I get home this weekend.


----------



## Jim

2/26/14


----------



## DrNip

Fear the beard? Starting to fear the serious selfies. :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342983#p342983 said:


> Jim » Wed Feb 26, 2014 10:18 pm[/url]"]2/26/14



Just think how these photos will look when I dig them back up in the year 2020!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*FEAR THE FUTURE*


----------



## Johnny

Yeah Buddy !!!!




There is nothing more grand than
to be just simply messing around
in an old boat . . . . POGO, 1960


----------



## KMixson

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342987#p342987 said:


> Captain Ahab » Wed Feb 26, 2014 11:53 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342983#p342983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim » Wed Feb 26, 2014 10:18 pm[/url]"]2/26/14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just think how these photos will look when I dig them back up in the year 2020!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *FEAR THE FUTURE*
Click to expand...


Are you saying they may be used for bribe money?


----------



## Jim

2/8/14
Beast mode!


----------



## keelme

no mode for me its a year around for me


----------



## Randy281

<----see avatar pic


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394732775910.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## fender66

From my family Christmas picture 2013.



maybe


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344843&sid=528180258e0dd713d3fccc657f803204#p344843 said:


> fender66 » Thu Mar 13, 2014 2:13 pm[/url]"]From my family Christmas picture 2013.
> 
> 
> maybe





Now that is HAWWWWWWT!


----------



## panFried

Captain Ahab said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344843&sid=528180258e0dd713d3fccc657f803204#p344843 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Thu Mar 13, 2014 2:13 pm[/url]"]From my family Christmas picture 2013.
> 
> 
> maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is HAWWWWWWT!
Click to expand...

I was wondering if fender was going to eat that piece of bacon stashed in there.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> From my family Christmas picture 2013.
> 
> 
> maybe



Fear the Fender!!


----------



## Comstocker

Never tried to grow a full beard when younger, it just wouldn't fill in. Thought I'd give it a shot again now that I'm 50, here's a couple months growth.


----------



## longshot

4 weeks in and no plans to shave anytime soon


----------



## TNtroller

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344420#p344420 said:


> keelme » Mon Mar 10, 2014 8:00 am[/url]"]no mode for me its a year around for me




Hey, I just saw this guy this weekend, and he looked just like that in Aug 2013 as well. LOL

Hope ya made it home safe Steve. Glad all the wrecks were on the southbound side today.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344923#p344923 said:


> panFried » 14 Mar 2014, 07:50[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344843&sid=528180258e0dd713d3fccc657f803204#p344843 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Thu Mar 13, 2014 2:13 pm[/url]"]From my family Christmas picture 2013.
> 
> 
> maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is HAWWWWWWT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering if fender was going to eat that piece of bacon stashed in there.
Click to expand...



MMMmmmmmmm.....bacon!


----------



## keelme

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345112#p345112 said:


> TNtroller » 16 Mar 2014, 17:01[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344420#p344420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> keelme » Mon Mar 10, 2014 8:00 am[/url]"]no mode for me its a year around for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I just saw this guy this weekend, and he looked just like that in Aug 2013 as well. LOL
> 
> Hope ya made it home safe Steve. Glad all the wrecks were on the southbound side today.
Click to expand...

  all good in my hood .. hope we get together again


----------



## New River Rat

I have a goatee that is four inches shorter today than yesterday..........but still about two inches long. No selfies on that.


----------



## BassAddict

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1395260743453.jpg[/attachment]

The hobo beard is filling in nicely!!


----------



## mattfishinmanvan

I've been letting mine go as long as the fiancee will allow me to...haha.


----------



## Jim

3/28/14

Selfies are girlie!


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346588#p346588 said:


> Jim » Fri Mar 28, 2014 7:04 am[/url]"]3/28/14
> 
> Selfies are girlie!



We might not catch fish at the canal - but you look like an old salt now! 

The second you fall asleep I am dying one half pink! 



OH yeah Todd likes beards, just saying. . . . . . .


----------



## Captain Ahab




----------



## Jim

4/14/2014
As ugly as they get.........


----------



## New River Rat

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348629#p348629 said:


> Jim » Today, 08:56[/url]"]
> As ugly as they get.........



As ugly as you wannabe!




are you by chance a REDSOX fan?


----------



## Jim

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348643#p348643 said:


> New River Rat » 14 Apr 2014 10:29 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348629#p348629 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim » Today, 08:56[/url]"]
> As ugly as they get.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As ugly as you wannabe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you by chance a REDSOX fan?
Click to expand...


fair-weather, jump on the bandwagon when they are doing awesome, RedSox fan….wheres my pink hat? :lol:


----------



## BassAddict

Jim said:
 

> 4/14/2014
> As ugly as they get.........



Instant Jim just add coffee!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348629#p348629 said:


> Jim » Mon Apr 14, 2014 7:56 am[/url]"]4/14/2014
> As ugly as they get.........







Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Jim

I hate you


----------



## Jim

*YES!*
Im on the cutting edge, no pun intended. Ladies, you are in trouble now!

:LOL2: 

https://www.boston.com/life/relationships/2014/04/17/beards-are-hot-right-now/946ybj4tpNkMhR0tiWRIAK/story.html


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349071#p349071 said:


> Jim » Thu Apr 17, 2014 10:30 am[/url]"]*YES!*
> Im on the cutting edge, no pun intended. Ladies, you are in trouble now!
> 
> :LOL2:
> 
> https://www.boston.com/life/relationships/2014/04/17/beards-are-hot-right-now/946ybj4tpNkMhR0tiWRIAK/story.html




You are looking better now Jim :mrgreen: :mrgreen: \/ \/      


_The researchers showed. . bisexual male. . . participants a series of men’s faces with “four standard levels of beardedness” Participants ranked men with heavy stubble, then full beards as more attractive

“The findings suggest that facial hair is most desirable when it’s the exception, not the rule,”_


----------



## BassAddict

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1397933005067.jpg[/attachment]

Fear the beard gentlemen, FEAR IT!!


----------



## SumDumGuy

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349325#p349325 said:


> BassAddict » 19 Apr 2014, 12:44[/url]"]
> 
> Fear the beard gentlemen, FEAR IT!!



Think I'd be fearing a mugging. :LOL2: 

j/k


----------



## DrNip

I'm fearing the "Did somebody just fart?" face. lol


----------



## WVfishnfool

I'm kinda fearful there's a bunch of Duck Dynasty wannabes in this post. :lol: :lol: I had to stay clean shaven for my job the past 10 years. Always grew one for the wintertime before that. So look out this coming winter. I can't stand one in the summertime but at least I don't have to shave everyday now that I'm retired.


----------



## BassAddict

WVfishnfool said:


> I'm kinda fearful there's a bunch of Duck Dynasty wannabes in this post. :lol: :lol: I had to stay clean shaven for my job the past 10 years. Always grew one for the wintertime before that. So look out this coming winter. I can't stand one in the summertime but at least I don't have to shave everyday now that I'm retired.



I set the trends, not a follower!!! Haven't been clean shaven since 05 and when i did I said never again.. But now that beards are the flavor of the month I almost want to scrub the rust of my old trusty Bic and go to town.


----------



## Jim

I thought people grew them for the playoffs? 

Thats why I waited till after they were over last year.


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350021#p350021 said:


> Jim » Thu Apr 24, 2014 6:24 pm[/url]"]I thought people grew them for the playoffs?
> 
> Thats why I waited till after they were over last year.




I knew it - you are a closet Flyers Fan! 

https://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-puck-daddy/flyers-playoff-beards-prove-orange-is-the-new-dyed-black-171014120.html


----------



## DrNip

No beards are trending really hard around here. Even the hipsters have them. I do believe the Duck Dynasty gewbers influenced a lot of the gewbers to grow a beard.


----------



## Jim

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350022#p350022 said:


> Captain Ahab » 24 Apr 2014 07:39 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350021#p350021 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim » Thu Apr 24, 2014 6:24 pm[/url]"]I thought people grew them for the playoffs?
> 
> Thats why I waited till after they were over last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it - you are a closet Flyers Fan!
> 
> https://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-puck-daddy/flyers-playoff-beards-prove-orange-is-the-new-dyed-black-171014120.html
Click to expand...


Flyers? Are they a hockey team? Are they even in the playoffs?


----------



## WVfishnfool

Jim here in West Virginia where deer season is cult religion( :lol: ) it's usually customary to grow your beard for the upcoming hunting season in November. I grew mine for hunting season but also because I worked out in the cold quite a bit when delivering and it helped keep my face warm.


----------



## Jim

To be 100% honest, I am growing it because my Wife hates it and told me to shave it, along with her Mother and my mother……... :LOL2: 

I have been threatened with scissors while I sleep. :lol: 


So I am taking a stand as a man for all men that are afraid of their wives! :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

Jim said:


> To be 100% honest, I am growing it because my Wife hates it and told me to shave it, along with her Mother and my mother……... :LOL2:
> 
> I have been threatened with scissors while I sleep. :lol:
> 
> 
> So I am taking a stand as a man for all men that are afraid of their wives! :LOL2:



Lmao this is exactly why I let mine grow, the more people tell me to shave the stronger my constitution gets. I shave (Trim) when it bothers ME, then repeat!!!


----------



## WVfishnfool

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350105#p350105 said:


> Jim » Today, 10:07[/url]"]To be 100% honest, I am growing it because my Wife hates it and told me to shave it, along with her Mother and my mother……... :LOL2:
> 
> I have been threatened with scissors while I sleep. :lol:
> 
> 
> So I am taking a stand as a man for all men that are afraid of their wives! :LOL2:


So you're saying you're afraid of your wife and pressing your luck. :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BassAddict

My beard can kick Jims beards a$$! 

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1398470449498.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## WVfishnfool

Dang now we're going to have beard fights. :lol: Captain Ahab you can referee this mess I don't want nothing to do with it. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350184#p350184 said:


> WVfishnfool » Fri Apr 25, 2014 7:12 pm[/url]"]Dang now we're going to have beard fights. :lol: Captain Ahab you can referee this mess I don't want nothing to do with it. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:





I have two words for you in response to this request







































*
HELL NO!*


----------



## WVfishnfool

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KMixson

Found this.

https://www.wimp.com/shavesbeard/


----------



## Jim

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350295#p350295 said:


> KMixson » 27 Apr 2014 10:28 am[/url]"]Found this.
> 
> https://www.wimp.com/shavesbeard/



:LOL2: Most Excellent!


----------



## panFried

Jim said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350295#p350295 said:
> 
> 
> 
> KMixson » 27 Apr 2014 10:28 am[/url]"]Found this.
> 
> https://www.wimp.com/shavesbeard/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :LOL2: Most Excellent!
Click to expand...

Jim have you been watching old 80's flix like Bill and Teds Excellent Adventure


----------



## Jim

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350329#p350329 said:


> panFried » 27 Apr 2014 07:44 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350295#p350295 said:
> 
> 
> 
> KMixson » 27 Apr 2014 10:28 am[/url]"]Found this.
> 
> https://www.wimp.com/shavesbeard/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :LOL2: Most Excellent!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jim have you been watching old 80's flix like Bill and Teds Excellent Adventure
Click to expand...


Yes, Showing the kids what they missed…this new generation has no idea. :LOL2:


----------



## crazymanme2

My beard kicks all your butts :lol:


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350107#p350107 said:


> BassAddict » 25 Apr 2014, 09:11[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be 100% honest, I am growing it because my Wife hates it and told me to shave it, along with her Mother and my mother……... :LOL2:
> 
> I have been threatened with scissors while I sleep. :lol:
> 
> 
> So I am taking a stand as a man for all men that are afraid of their wives! :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao this is exactly why I let mine grow, the more people tell me to shave the stronger my constitution gets. I shave (Trim) when it bothers ME, then repeat!!!
Click to expand...


ROCK ON BROTHER......I got your back!

Just don't tell MY wife please. :roll:


----------



## Jim

crazymanme2s beard is the winner! :lol:


----------



## BassAddict

crazymanme2 said:


> My beard kicks all your butts :lol:



Crazy man IS the undisputed fear the beard CHAMPION!!!! I will now go shave in disgrace.... 

And in other news, FENDER AGREES WITH ME!!! Is this a pivot to team BassAddict? Come on in the kool-aids fine :-D


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350798#p350798 said:


> BassAddict » 24 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> crazymanme2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My beard kicks all your butts :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy man IS the undisputed fear the beard CHAMPION!!!! I will now go shave in disgrace....
> 
> And in other news, FENDER AGREES WITH ME!!! Is this a pivot to team BassAddict? Come on in the kool-aids fine :-D
Click to expand...


Just showing some love man.....just love.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350798#p350798 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 24 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> crazymanme2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My beard kicks all your butts :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy man IS the undisputed fear the beard CHAMPION!!!! I will now go shave in disgrace....
> 
> And in other news, FENDER AGREES WITH ME!!! Is this a pivot to team BassAddict? Come on in the kool-aids fine :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just showing some love man.....just love.
Click to expand...


This feels WRONG & CREEPY!


----------



## WVfishnfool

No more creepier than you and Jim having a beard fight. :mrgreen: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jim

Ready......set.......fight!
5/2/14


----------



## BassAddict

Jim said:


> Ready......set.......fight!
> 5/2/14



I do my killin' after breakfast!!


----------



## fender66

I'm scared now! :shock:


----------



## Bugpac

That 100% Amish Mafia right there. Lol...


----------



## MiPikeGuy

Testing my new gear bag


----------



## Keystone

*My razor is rusted,
My Barber is bored,
Cause I'm not in
The Army no more!*


----------



## Jim

5/12/14
Live from St. Pete's beach



FYI
Lots of Canadiens fans down here. Makes me sick! :lol:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

You better find a devil rays hat before the run you out of there


----------



## bigwave

You got that right, although I have to admit, I think there are more stinking red sux fans than rays.....


----------



## New River Rat

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352181#p352181 said:


> bigwave » 13 May 2014, 13:48[/url]"]You got that right, although I have to admit, I think there are more stinking red sux fans than rays.....



You mean the current *2013 World Champion* RED SOX?​


----------



## BassAddict

Jim, did you get some modeling work? 

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400618010210.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## Jim

Holy crap! I had to do a double take. It looks like me…and it looks like a terrorist…... :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

Full on Taliban or what? lol!


7/9/14


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359096#p359096 said:


> Jim » Today, 17:02[/url]"]Full on Taliban or what? lol!
> 
> 7/9/14



Bet the wife loves that.


----------



## infernoxd45

I'm 2 yrs in to letting mine grow.. I've had a beard of some sort for 10+ yrs.. My wife has never seen my chin!


----------



## Jim

Abu nazir or uncle si? I'm wanting the uncle si look. 9/10/2014


----------



## BassAddict

Im going with 'guy I saw picking up trash on the side of the road' yesterday!


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=365919#p365919 said:


> Jim » Wed Sep 10, 2014 5:57 am[/url]"]Abu nazir or uncle si? I'm wanting the uncle si look. 9/10/2014




Who is the SEXY man?


----------



## BassAddict

[youtube]RmFnarFSj_U[/youtube]


----------



## BassAddict

[youtube]KlgbKIswpzI[/youtube]


----------



## Y_J

BA, now those were cool. Guess I got to start weighing in on all this beard stuff. LOL. Years ago I had one down to the middle of my gut but when I ended up teaching I had to look professional so they had me cut it way way back and it's been like that ever since. But now I'm retired so there is no real reason to not let it grow. I been keeping it trimmed in hopes of finding me a lady but that ain't working for me either so what the hay......


----------



## New River Rat

I've just started mine..........again. I'll post pics when it is respectable.



This is my son. Beard is about 1 year.


----------



## New River Rat

Better look


----------



## Y_J

Lookin' good...


----------



## joseph101088

You all are making me jealous. Best I ever get is a three week beard at a time if I'm lucky. Chief complaint about the military. They are keeping me from being myself this shaving every day thing is for the birds


----------



## Y_J

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=367089#p367089 said:


> joseph101088 » September 26th, 2014, 5:42 pm[/url]"]You all are making me jealous. Best I ever get is a three week beard at a time if I'm lucky. Chief complaint about the military. They are keeping me from being myself this shaving every day thing is for the birds


And I was just talking to a buddy today and decided to just let mine grow wild. LOL told him, hell I ain't got to no one to report to, no one to impress, just me, my dog and cats and they don't care as long as they get to eat. So what the hey.. I hate shaving anyway. Takes to much time out of my day hehehehehe. 
Look at the upside though, Joe, one day you'll retire and you won't have to worry about it anymore


----------



## joseph101088

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=367103#p367103 said:


> Y_J » Yesterday, 23:26[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=367089#p367089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> joseph101088 » September 26th, 2014, 5:42 pm[/url]"]You all are making me jealous. Best I ever get is a three week beard at a time if I'm lucky. Chief complaint about the military. They are keeping me from being myself this shaving every day thing is for the birds
> 
> 
> 
> And I was just talking to a buddy today and decided to just let mine grow wild. LOL told him, hell I ain't got to no one to report to, no one to impress, just me, my dog and cats and they don't care as long as they get to eat. So what the hey.. I hate shaving anyway. Takes to much time out of my day hehehehehe.
> Look at the upside though, Joe, one day you'll retire and you won't have to worry about it anymore
Click to expand...


From the looks of it in 13 yrs. When I can retire a beard will be the only hair that grows started loosing hair since I had kids and joined the military. (Wife)<------------ we all know the real reason.


----------



## joseph101088

11 days and sadly it's work time again. This R&R didn't last long enough. At least i am home with my family again. I have 22 days to grow it next month. Im excited about that.


----------



## Jim

10/23/2014
Going strong!


----------



## fender66

Won't be long Jim and you can do this!

hey....you have to have a goal to shoot for.....right?


----------



## whistler

I usually do a no shave November and let it grow on into spring but by then it's aggravating me more than my wife! :wink:


----------



## Jim

11/7/14
On the ebola train heading to work. No one sits next to me anymore. I feel as though they think I'm ISIS. :lol:


----------



## BassAddict

Jim said:


> 11/7/14
> On the ebola train heading to work. No one sits next to me anymore. I feel as though they think I'm ISIS. :lol:



Don't think it's so much the beard Jim, I think it's because of little stunts like this [attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1415378671276.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## Jim

Yeah I know, but look at the guys face behind me......priceless.


----------



## fender66

[youtube]C4bvPq-xQd8[/youtube]


----------



## BassAddict

[youtube]eClAvG1gtl0[/youtube]


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> [youtube]eClAvG1gtl0[/youtube]



AMEN!


----------



## Jim

Boom!



In 2 weeks it will be 1 year.


----------



## BassAddict

Jim said:


> Boom!
> 
> 
> In 2 weeks it will be 1 year.



Jim here's your sound track, you should play it every where u go! 

[youtube]toyOvExdCaQ[/youtube]


----------



## New River Rat

Jimbo, that is a man's beard now!!!!!


----------



## New River Rat

OK, almost a real beard.....here come Sammy Claus!!!!!


----------



## Jim

Awesome! :lol:


----------



## Jim

12/29/2014. Now officially over 1 year. Queen of the selfie game! :LOL2:


----------



## KMixson

Jim said:


> 12/29/2014. Now officially over 1 year. Queen of the selfie game! :LOL2:



I see grey hairs protruding from your chin. Give it time and it will all be grey. LOL


----------



## Jim

KMixson said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12/29/2014. Now officially over 1 year. Queen of the selfie game! :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see grey hairs protruding from your chin. Give it time and it will all be grey. LOL
Click to expand...


The sooner the better, I keep on getting mistaken for being a terrorist. I have to wear camo when I'm not at work. :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> KMixson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12/29/2014. Now officially over 1 year. Queen of the selfie game! :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see grey hairs protruding from your chin. Give it time and it will all be grey. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sooner the better, I keep on getting mistaken for being a terrorist. I have to wear camo when I'm not at work. :LOL2: :LOL2:
Click to expand...


Grey adds character and I have lots of character.


----------



## Y_J

Not to good of a pic but this is where I currently stand.
Lóok out ,Jim. I'm movin' on up.


----------



## New River Rat

this is only 6 months....pretty sure a goatee will take its place soon.....


----------



## huntinfool

I've had and shaved my beard, goatee etc. over the past few years. 
Currently.


----------



## New River Rat

New River Rat said:


> this is only 6 months....pretty sure a goatee will take its place soon.....





Well, guess what?...........


----------



## fender66

> Well, guess what?...........



I'm going to guess that the dog caught that old, grey squirrel that's been hanging around your porch. :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> 12/29/2014. Now officially over 1 year. Queen of the selfie game! :LOL2:




I am NOT fishing with you and that poodle on your face!


----------



## Jim

Animal!


----------



## Jim

Still fighting the battle!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Hardcore ZZ Top


Just fall asleep on the cape and see if you look as good with only 1/2 of the beard (right or left?)


----------



## fender66

Now this is a beard!


----------



## Jim

No stoping it now!


----------



## BassAddict

Jim said:


> No stoping it now!


Jims beard makes baby Jesus cry!


----------



## KMixson

Jim said:


> No stoping it now!



I hope you aren't going for the comb-over.


----------



## Jim

Still at it!


----------



## Bugpac

Your wife has got to love that thing, lol... Any critters living in there? lol


----------



## Jim

Bugpac said:


> Your wife has got to love that thing, lol... Any critters living in there? lol



Yesterdays meal(s) :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

The best question I get all the time........"How often do you wash that thing?"

Are you kidding? Everyday! And conditioner too! Wife hates it now because the ratio of shampoo to conditioner bottles in the shower are almost equal.


----------



## BrazosDon

What you do Jim is get your own shampoo and conditioner. I use Crew shampoo and Crew 2 conditioner that my barber told me about. He had a big ol' beard. I think about $20.00.


----------



## fender66

That will be me again when they finally let me retire. 8)


----------



## New River Rat

Jim, one word*.....EPIC*!!!!!


----------



## Bugpac

That hat is epic, Are you hording these to yourself or what?


----------



## Jim

Bugpac said:


> That hat is epic, Are you hording these to yourself or what?



Working on it, stay tuned! :wink:


----------



## BassAddict

[youtube]bU64GI0Aj3A[/youtube]


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> [youtube]bU64GI0Aj3A[/youtube]



IM IN!


----------



## bobberboy

With the change of seasons upon us isn't it time for some photo updates of you bearded gents? Wondering how your Zeus-like growths are coming along.


----------



## fender66

bobberboy said:


> With the change of seasons upon us isn't it time for some photo updates of you bearded gents? Wondering how your Zeus-like growths are coming along.



No photo, but I trimmed mine pretty short last weekend. I am preparing for the "winter coat" though.


----------



## Jim

Miracle grow! I'm not stopping until I can use it as a blanket!


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> Miracle grow! I'm not stopping until I can use it as a blanket!



I hear that BA already has a blanket growing on his back. :shock:


----------



## bobberboy

Here's a link to some pics of facial hair having gone to the next level...

https://www.mprnews.org/story/2015/10/07/photos-competing-for-the-best-beard-and-moustache


----------



## Jim

bobberboy said:


> Here's a link to some pics of facial hair having gone to the next level...
> 
> https://www.mprnews.org/story/2015/10/07/photos-competing-for-the-best-beard-and-moustache


 :LOL2: 

Just when you think you have seen it all!


----------



## Jim

World Beard And Mustache Championships 

:LOL2:


----------



## Wyatt

Beautiful beard but more importantly, beautiful hat!! I'll be patiently awaiting those to hit the store.


----------



## Johnny

I can pretty much guarantee that those guys don't smoke !!!
can you imagine that much hair spray and gel with a spark ? poof





 not that I know about using hair spray or gel





.


----------



## BassAddict

I don't know about the rest of you but I keep a beard so I don't have to shave. There is no way im spending 30 minutes a day styling it, I think id rather just shave.........


----------



## Johnny

oh I'm with YOU B.A. !!!
not just a long beard - but long hair too. 
When I had my Harley, I had to put a rubber band
on my beard to keep it out my eyes.


----------



## BassAddict

I'll probably get banned for this but here is Jim before the beard took root in his brains.....


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> I'll probably get banned for this but here is Jim before the beard took root in his brains.....



Ban BA!


----------



## fool4fish1226

Just started mine since retirement


----------



## Jim

Let's see how long you last!


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict said:


> I'll probably get banned for this but here is Jim before the beard took root in his brains.....




See he is not really deformed [-X [-X [-X [-X


----------



## fool4fish1226

Jim said:


> Let's see how long you last!



I am all in and the wifey want me to grow my hair so lets see what happens - Hillbilly all the way :beer:


----------



## SumDumGuy

fool4fish1226 said:


> Just started mine since retirement



Based on that pic I am thinking you may need to get back to work on Monday. Not sure you're old enough to retire.


----------



## fender66

SumDumGuy said:


> fool4fish1226 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just started mine since retirement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on that pic I am thinking you may need to get back to work on Monday. Not sure you're old enough to retire.
Click to expand...


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## fool4fish1226

fender66 said:


> SumDumGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fool4fish1226 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just started mine since retirement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on that pic I am thinking you may need to get back to work on Monday. Not sure you're old enough to retire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing!
Click to expand...



I am young for retirement - I started young put in 26+ years and called it quits - gotta love a good retirement plan :beer:


----------



## Jim

Time for an update, many moons until I'm ZZ TOP.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:beer: Still at it :beer:


----------



## Jim

oh yeah! :lol:


----------



## New River Rat

fool4fish1226 said:


> I am young for retirement



Great for you! I had a pretty sharp cat tell me years ago, "Go by the calculator, not the calendar". I will hit 60 this year and have retired SEVERAL times. Right now I found a 29 hour/week job that keeps me mentally sharp (evenings) as well as gives me fishing $$$. Sometimes it's good to be Sam..... 8)


----------



## fender66

I pretty much took my beard down to a long stubble for the summer and cut my hair shorter than usual too. Oddly enough I have had many people tell me how much younger I look.

Maybe I'll keep it that way for a while. Maybe????


----------



## fool4fish1226

Update


----------



## fool4fish1226

Almost a year now


----------



## Johnny

I just cut off my 24" pony tail and trimmed the 14" wooly-booger beard down to 1/2"......
Time to start all over again !!
I now have a very similar resemblance to _Earnest Hemmingway_ !! :LMFAO:


----------



## Jim

:LOL2: 
Time for an update! Still going at it. The corporate world fears me!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny

I hear they are taking applications for casting *Todd Hoffman* in a movie


----------



## fender66

Still a stubble for me. Too much grey and when it's long I look much older than I actually am or feel for that matter.

Will NOT use die to change the white.

When I retire...then....it's game on and let it grow. Until then, too many young kids to compete against in the corporate world. Need all the edge I can get.


----------



## fender66

Johnny said:


> I hear they are taking applications for casting *Todd Hoffman* in a movie



That would be a SKINNY Todd Hoffman! :LOL2:


----------



## KMixson

Jim, You are beginning to look like what I look for under my bed before I go to sleep at night. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

KMixson said:


> Jim, You are beginning to look like what I look for under my bed before I go to sleep at night. :LOL2:



Thats the idea! :LOL2:


----------



## fool4fish1226

I am still at - I post an update soon


----------



## fool4fish1226

Still at it


----------



## Jim

:beer:


----------



## New River Rat

Two years ago:






One year ago:






Currently:


----------



## Jim

Seems like mine stopped growing. I need some miracle grow. :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> Seems like mine stopped growing. I need some miracle grow. :lol:


----------



## New River Rat

Man, this has quit growing.....


----------



## Jim

no way! #NOTCUTTINGIT :LOL2: 

Picture to come soon. Still growing but man......slow as molasses.


----------



## fender66

I've actually been letting mine grow again since about mid November. I do however trim it 2 or 3 times a week to keep it cleaned and shaped.

Here I am 2 days ago completely wind blown and scruffy.


----------



## fender66

Update from last Monday. Still trimming/grooming 3 or so times a week....and still catching 5+ pound hawgs! :LOL2:


----------



## jethro

Ok, I'll play:


----------



## fender66

Fun with snapchat filters.
Fake glasses/hat...the rest is as real as I can get.


----------



## LDUBS

Haha -- you must be friends with Mr. Peabody.


----------



## Buzzbait




----------



## Jim

Buzzbait, you are my hero! 

Mine just stopped growing long, it just grows sideways!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jethro

Buzzbait said:


> IMG_20190322_151003329.jpg



Yeah, I think you win!!


----------



## Buzzbait

:LOL2:


----------



## fender66

I'm not allowed to let mine grow that long due to work. Not sure if it would or not. 
But here's the way it is now. 

*LET'S GO BLUES!*


----------



## fender66




----------

